# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  JURI KOI'S .: selamat berkarya! :.

## LDJ

Dear om tercinta member KOIS

Pada kesempatan berbahagia dan dalam suasana akrab, kami menganugerahkan penghargaan dan pengangkatan Juri KOIS kepada beberapa rekan kita yang telah dengan tanpa pamrih selalu membantu menjuri terutama saat kontes koi dari sesama hobbyist koi seluruh Indonesia.

Sesuai dengan marwah dan kontribusi KOIs terhadap perkembangan apresiasi ikan koi di Indonesia selama ini, dan juga sebagai penghargaan bagi beberapa member KOIs yang memiliki kemampuan apresiasi koi yang diakui, maka dirasa perlu untuk menerbitkan surat keputusan tentang pengangkatan juri KOIs.

Maka atas dasar tersebut maka KOIs dengan bangga menetapkan nama tersebut di bawah dengan cara terhormat menjadi juri KOIs efektif per tanggal 27 Januari 2018
1.	Datta Iradian Soetomo
2.	Binwardi Gonawan
3.	Agung Pribadi Soetanto 
4.	Wiwie Santoso
5.	Rayhan Wijaya Soegianto
6.	Ang Chon Seng



Atas pengangkatan dan penunjukan ini, maka kami berharap semakin memajukan industri koi di tanah air, sekaligus juga memberikan apresiasi yang setinggi-tingginya terhadap rekan tersebut yang telah membantu mewakili KOIs dalam banyak sekali kesempatan selama ini..

Salam KOIS

----------


## meikarta

Selamat ya om om yang telah berprestasi tanpa pamrih untuk kemajuan perkoian di Indonesia.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Selamat ya om om yang telah berprestasi tanpa pamrih untuk kemajuan perkoian di Indonesia.


hai om Meikarta .... sudah laku berapa banyak ??

----------


## 7dm

Selaamaaattttt....

----------


## LDJ

suasana acara dan ramah tamah

----------


## LDJ

om Datta Iradian Soetomo


om Binwardi Gonawan


om Agung Pribadi Soetanto


om Wiwie Santoso


om Rayhan Wijaya Soegianto


om Ang Chon Seng


Foto bersama jajaran Juri KOI'S bersama Presiden KOI'S dan Direktur KOI'Smagazine

----------


## Dreol

kereeeennnn....
Selamat .... :Thumb:

----------


## ipaul888

congratulations mantab

----------


## ksh

Selamat untuk Bapak2 yang terpilih menjadi Juri Kois. selamat berkarya!

----------


## avidsaja

mengucapkan selamat untuk para Suhu yang terpilih menjadi Juri Koi's,

----------


## Elecson

Congratulations. Semoga kois makin maju.

----------

